# Boss vs Western Straight Blades



## Hammer Time (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi guys, so, i'm getting ready to buy a new straight blade for my truck (15 ram 3500 diesel). Originally I was going to put a Boss power V DXT or a Western Wide Out... turns out my truck cant handle these plows because they are too heavy WTF. So as a result I narrowed down my options between a Boss Super Duty 8.6 or a Western Pro Plus 8.6.

I've heard that Boss has fast hydraulics and that new SL3 Led lights look good on the boss, not to mention light output. As far as Western, its taller,has two shock absorbers, seems more reinforced and easier to hook up IMO. Dealers are both close by, however the western is about $500.00 more than the Boss.

I do own some older Western plows 2 Unimounts witch they have given some issues and one Ultramount Pro 8.0 that I bought new about 3yrs ago with absolutely NO issues with it. I honestly have no idea witch one to go for. Any and all input from you guys would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Both will be great plows and last for years to come. It all comes down to personal preference and what dealer you believe will service you better.

Personally I would go boss and save the 500 bucks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That "it's too heavy for your truck" is bull. Put whatever blade you want on there. I run a '13 Ram 2500 diesel and have a 1000 lb. V plow on it without any problems. You can put any blade you want on that truck. Their websites didn't recommend that I put this type of blade on my truck, but it's been handling it fine for three years of commercial plowing with no problems. Most of us on here have blades that are not recommended for our trucks. Put whatever you want on there, it will be fine. Almost every single person on here with a diesel have plows that aren't "recommended" for them, but they all do fine.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Harleyjeff;2084713 said:


> That "it's too heavy for your truck" is bull. Put whatever blade you want on there. I run a '13 Ram 2500 diesel and have a 1000 lb. V plow on it without any problems. You can put any blade you want on that truck. Their websites didn't recommend that I put this type of blade on my truck, but it's been handling it fine for three years of commercial plowing with no problems. Most of us on here have blades that are not recommended for our trucks. Put whatever you want on there, it will be fine. Almost every single person on here with a diesel have plows that aren't "recommended" for them, but they all do fine.


I 2nd that. I have a GMC double cab short box with a duramax that I hang a 9.6 MVP3 on. Western recommends the biggest plow on that truck is damn near a homeowner plow. Yeah, parts where quicker with the weight, but if you think you are going to not go threw parts on a plow truck, you are high to start with. Run what you want.

As for the Boss vs Western. You can't really bring a unimount in to the game of new plows to compare plows, those plows 13 years old at the absolute newest model, of course a 13 year old minimum plow is going to have issues.

If you already have Westerns, why not stick with them so your spare parts can transfer between plows?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

First, go to another Boss/Western dealer and see if they will do the work. Then, tell the first dealer that the other dealer is willing to do it but you'd rather purchase from your local dealer.
Second, the LED lights on Boss I was told were approximately a $500 option so if that wasn't in your estimate then the plows would be about the same. 
Third, you can always buy the truckside equipment for one of the V-plows and then buy the v-plow separate so the dealer is "safe".
I have a 3500 but with the 6.4L Hemi as you can see below. 

Michael


----------



## Hammer Time (Dec 30, 2015)

Philbilly2;2084858 said:


> I 2nd that. I have a GMC double cab short box with a duramax that I hang a 9.6 MVP3 on. Western recommends the biggest plow on that truck is damn near a homeowner plow. Yeah, parts where quicker with the weight, but if you think you are going to not go threw parts on a plow truck, you are high to start with. Run what you want.
> 
> As for the Boss vs Western. You can't really bring a unimount in to the game of new plows to compare plows, those plows 13 years old at the absolute newest model, of course a 13 year old minimum plow is going to have issues.
> 
> If you already have Westerns, why not stick with them so your spare parts can transfer between plows?





Harleyjeff;2084713 said:


> That "it's too heavy for your truck" is bull. Put whatever blade you want on there. I run a '13 Ram 2500 diesel and have a 1000 lb. V plow on it without any problems. You can put any blade you want on that truck. Their websites didn't recommend that I put this type of blade on my truck, but it's been handling it fine for three years of commercial plowing with no problems. Most of us on here have blades that are not recommended for our trucks. Put whatever you want on there, it will be fine. Almost every single person on here with a diesel have plows that aren't "recommended" for them, but they all do fine.


I think you guys are right. I'm leaning towards a Western Wide-out plow. Now its a matter of finding a dealer that will install the plow and not void the warranty, because the dealers that I went to "cannot install plows that don't match the vehicles requirements" or so they say.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I believe someone above stated, just have the dealer install the mount for you. If you have to, buy the blade from another dealer. It may cost you a few bucks more, but it can be done. Either that, or try to install it yourself, of buy it cash and carry and have someone you know install it for you, if you know someone. There is no way that I will ever buy another straight blade again.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Hammer Time;2085272 said:


> I think you guys are right. I'm leaning towards a Western Wide-out plow. Now its a matter of finding a dealer that will install the plow and not void the warranty, because the dealers that I went to "cannot install plows that don't match the vehicles requirements" or so they say.


If they install a plow that isn't recommended for your vehicle it shouldn't void the plow warranty. It's only the truck's warranty that could be in jeopardy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Buy whatever you want. The installation isn't that hard.

Are talking with regional truck?

I suggest you buy the truckside, install urself, also buy the WO and have them assemble the plow.

They can't set the height until the truckside is done.

Assembling apply really isn't that difficult either if, its just the logistics of dealing with it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2085414 said:


> Buy whatever you want. The installation isn't that hard.
> 
> Are talking with regional truck?
> 
> ...


I bet he is looking at Coffmans seeing as he is from Aurora.

x2 on the install - they are basically no brainers now.

If you need a shop and a hand to install. I can work pretty cheap as long as few cases of beer are included too. 30 minutes Southwest of Aurora.


----------



## Hammer Time (Dec 30, 2015)

Philbilly2;2085471 said:


> I bet he is looking at Coffmans seeing as he is from Aurora.
> 
> x2 on the install - they are basically no brainers now.
> 
> If you need a shop and a hand to install. I can work pretty cheap as long as few cases of beer are included too. 30 minutes Southwest of Aurora.


Darn, wish you would of told me that earlier. I already got a appointment with HD Truck Equipment, I would of brought tons of beer  Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

So, cancel your appointment and have a forum member do it for you!


----------

